# Flugpunkt Karte



## Bl1nd (10. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe WoW-Freunde

Habe nun aufgrund des Kiddie-Nachwuches auf der Hordenseite zur Allianz gewechselt. Nun habe ich aber leider keine Ahnung, wo sich die verschiedenen Flugpunkte der Allianz befinden.

Meine Frage: Kennt jemand etwas wie einen "Flugpunkt-Guide" oder ähnliches, den man im Internet findet?

Über nette und kompetente Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

so long....

Blind


----------



## Alcasim (10. Juli 2007)

Atlas beinhaltet eine Flugpunktenkarte!


----------



## Éothain (10. Juli 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Atlas beinhaltet eine Flugpunktenkarte!



Hier der passende Link:

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/606/atlas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cijia (10. Juli 2007)

http://www.wow-routenplaner.de/


----------



## Anderoth (10. Juli 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe WoW-Freunde
> 
> Habe nun aufgrund des Kiddie-Nachwuches auf der Hordenseite zur Allianz gewechselt. Nun habe ich aber leider keine Ahnung, wo sich die verschiedenen Flugpunkte der Allianz befinden.
> 
> ...



Wenn du wegen des Kiddyfaktors der Horde der ca. 1% beträgt wechselst, wirst du auf Allianzseite mit Kiddyanteil ca 60% nicht grade glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ist deine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (10. Juli 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Wenn du wegen des Kiddyfaktors der Horde der ca. 1% beträgt wechselst, wirst du auf Allianzseite mit Kiddyanteil ca 60% nicht grade glücklicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich mittlerweile auch gemerkt. Bleibe aufgrund der neuen Erfahrungen und Gebiete (Quests) trotzdem.

Many thx für eure Antworten.


----------



## hortenius (29. Januar 2009)

Eine tabellarische Übersicht über die Flugpunkte der Horde und der Allianz findet man ausserdem hier:

http://www.einsteigerwissen.de/index.php/Flugpunkt

(Ist meist praktischer, weil man dann gleich die Koordinaten hat)


----------



## Feuerkatze (30. Januar 2009)

oder man nutzt diese hübsche karte


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Januar 2009)

hortenius schrieb:


> Eine tabellarische Übersicht über die Flugpunkte der Horde und der Allianz findet man ausserdem hier:
> 
> http://www.einsteigerwissen.de/index.php/Flugpunkt
> 
> (Ist meist praktischer, weil man dann gleich die Koordinaten hat)


#
der Thread ist vom 10.07.2007 ... wußte gar nicht das die so lange gespeichert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (30. Januar 2009)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Wenn du wegen des Kiddyfaktors der Horde der ca. 1% beträgt wechselst, wirst du auf Allianzseite mit Kiddyanteil ca 60% nicht grade glücklicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, früher war es so, mittlerweile aber eher umgekehrt...
Ist auch eine Sache des Realms.


----------



## Tidoc (30. Januar 2009)

gibt auch genug kiddys bei der Horde. Ich glaube da tun sich beide Fraktionen nicht viel


----------



## ANubiZzz (30. Januar 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/flashmap/


----------

